

How To: Instantly iPhone-ize Your Website - qhoxie
http://mashable.com/2008/11/08/iphone-website/

======
tlrobinson
Nothing to see here. It just makes a branded site-specific RSS reader.

------
geuis
Yeah. Tried it on HN and it just went crazy trying to switch back and forth
between pages. Finally safari crashed.

